# Hello All



## MistressRach (Dec 10, 2003)

ok, hi! I'm not really a techie at all, but it is something that I find somewhat interesting so when dvsDave told me to become a member here I listened. I'm really here purely to observe, absorb, and make fun of Dave. Hope thats alright with the community, and umm... if its not, blame Dave.


----------



## DMXtools (Dec 10, 2003)

Welcome! Lots of good people here, with lots of good information. But to make fun of Dave on these boards, you'll have to wait in line....  

John


----------



## MistressRach (Dec 10, 2003)

lol, no, not really... as far as that line goes I get special treatment. trust me... but I am not at all sure it would be nice of me to go into that without giving him an itty bitty chance to defend himself....


----------



## zac850 (Dec 10, 2003)

OOOOOHHHHHHH

I SMELL GOSSUP

though i don't think i can spell gossup....

lol


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 10, 2003)

zac850 said:


> OOOOOHHHHHHH
> 
> I SMELL GOSSUP



~sniff, sniff~

I don't smell GOSSUP... but I do smell gossip...

... I think I'll let the scent linger in the air for a while....  

P.S. let the conspiracy theories fly :wink:


----------



## zac850 (Dec 11, 2003)

gossup, gossip, same difference....

hum, conspiricy theories...

hum...

an ex perhaps, or a friendship gone rye...

hum...

hum...


----------



## MistressRach (Dec 11, 2003)

hmmm..... not really.... yet  

depends on his behavior


----------



## MistressRach (Dec 11, 2003)

that didnt make much sense did it... hmmm

it translates to: hey guys, delete the "ex," though you might have to add it back in eventually.:wink:


----------



## cruiser (Dec 11, 2003)

if i read right... uncle dave has himself a mate aawwwww :wink:


----------



## zac850 (Dec 11, 2003)

yea, i got it the first post Rockangle...

lol

and, yep, awwwwww, how SWEET

LOL

(you must excuse me, i've been at school for 15 hours for the past 3 days working on the plays this weekend, im beat...)


----------



## MistressRach (Dec 12, 2003)

awwww poor Zac, rest up this weekend then. sounds like you deserve a break.


----------



## cruiser (Dec 12, 2003)

I am also beat... ive had chicken pox all week!!!! im not contagous anymore.... and luckily i have a show in season to return too, lucky me  not!


----------



## MistressRach (Dec 12, 2003)

awww, well, I hope youre feeling better, it really sucks being sick. Right now I am trying to finish finals, pack to leave the dorm for christmas break, and oh yea, deal with the massive cold "Uncle Dave" gave me.

Feel Better Everyone!


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 12, 2003)

rockangel1210 said:


> and oh yea, deal with the massive cold "Uncle Dave" gave me.



oops!


----------



## zac850 (Dec 12, 2003)

rockangel1210 said:


> awwww poor Zac, rest up this weekend then. sounds like you deserve a break.



yea, i would, excecpt that the plays are this weekend, so i gotta do the lights and sound and help the actors get there cues and props right....


----------



## cruiser (Dec 12, 2003)

get a properties manager


----------



## zac850 (Dec 12, 2003)

I would, but all of the techies that I trust are actors, so I am only left with the untrustworthy ones, you know, the people who goof off and play with everything...


----------



## cruiser (Dec 13, 2003)

get a teacher to do it


----------



## MistressRach (Dec 13, 2003)

zac850 said:


> rockangel1210 said:
> 
> 
> > awwww poor Zac, rest up this weekend then. sounds like you deserve a break.
> ...



yea, that definately sucks, but try not to let yourself get too run down, if you get too bad off you wont be any good to anyone.


----------



## zac850 (Dec 14, 2003)

Lol, yea, just worried about missing some cues. well, the shows are over, the last one was canceled because of the snow storm we are getting tommorrow, no, wait, its 12 25, later today (lol)

anyway, yea, it was fun, I only missed one sound cue the entire show, didn't miss any major light cues!!!!! im really happy....

yea, anyway, i gotta get to sleep, i got the cast party tommorrow, and the actors at my school are great at giving the techies the respect they deserve...

lol, im tired, so im just writing random stuff down, ill post this now then go to sleep...

good night
zac


----------

